# Lineset bending problem-suggestions



## jfls49 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've pulled out an old 7/8" R-22 lineset and am replacing with a 1 1/8" R-410A lineset. I'm running the new lineset myself and a local HVAC guy is going to complete the install of my new heat pump and air handler.

My first question involves bending the new lineset and installing the same method of the old: is there tool that the HVAC contractor will have to do the necessary 90 bend with the new lineset already in place in the ceiling? My thought is probably not so what about the 1 1/8 line being cut and 90 degree elbow used to bring the tube down toward where you see the old line going out through the cinderblock? I can notch out more of the hole to give more access for a brazing tip.

I am also considering running the 1 1/8" tube straight out the wall and have the bends on the outside of the house.

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

we try to use as little fittings as possible....but if you use 90 degree ell...use long sweep..and remember braze fittings ..not solder and paste as some have done....if you could go straight out even better...ben sr


----------



## jfls49 (Nov 18, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> we try to use as little fittings as possible....but if you use 90 degree ell...use long sweep..and remember braze fittings ..not solder and paste as some have done....if you could go straight out even better...ben sr



Ben, where are you located in PA, I'm near Butler, PA, are you close?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

jfls49 said:


> Ben, where are you located in PA, I'm near Butler, PA, are you close?


yep Iam near pittsburgh ...:yes: ben sr


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You can bend tubing with an electricians EMT tube bender but it does not make real tight bends. Otherwise you have to weld in elbows and should purge nitrogen thru the lines while doing that especially with large tubing which requires more heat and longer weld times. It gets real expensive when you start buying those large fittings so the tube bender is a good idea if you can box in or live with the large bend. Less elbows is better for the compressor and oil return. You may be able to rent a bender at HDepot and if you are strong work with it in the air.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Just run it straight outside. Fewer fittings, he better.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I have used bending springs over the years, you can buy them to fit all sizes of copper.

I have bent many 90 DEG soft copper bends with them.
What you can do is purchase the size you need, slide it over the tubing to the spot you want the bend and bend it then leave it on and insulate over it, it won't do any harm.
No ells, no torches, no contamination and no kinks. The cost of the spring might be worth it. I know it sounds unconventional leaving it on but it will work.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

nothing wrong with fittings if line size correct and you know how to braze..... fittings will not hurt a thing...... and yes I agree the fewer the better but sometimes you have to use them.....


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

I use one of these. Saves a ton on fittings.:thumbsup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

yep I use the same thing hardly ever on 1-1/8 though..


----------

